# just ordered a SARB033



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I don't know what came over me, other than there is a seller on ebay offering them for £208 shipped from the UK. That's £50 less than Creation. Goodness knows what state the warranty card will arrive in.

I dithered for ages over the cream or black dial, but i think the cream would only ever be a disappointment next to my champagne King Seiko, so i went fot the black. It's a bit Railmaster-ish an a lot Grand Seiko-ish. I like the way that Seiko make homages to their own watches :laugh:

Can't wait. Stock photo.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Incredible watches, i have the 035 and is a firm favourite of mine, it certainly doesn't embarrass itself in comparison with my grand seiko in terms of quality/finish which is pretty amazing

it is also a very versatile watch and can be dressed up/down on a variety of straps/bracelets my personal favourites being a nice leather for dressy and the bracelet or rally/mesh for everyday

it is also one of the most accurate auto movements i own

so basically...what im trying to say is....well done


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks superb and a bit reminiscent of a Seiko 5 I had in the 1980s. Look forward to proper comments and pics when it arrives.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Enjoy.....it's a beaut :thumbsup:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Excellent. Let us know what the bracelet is like as I might be tempted.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice choice. Who is the seller ?


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Just a word on the bracelet, there is a lack of micro adjustment so some people struggle to get a good fit, luckily i was fine


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

My GS is like that as it uses half links, 2 of which are slightly larger than a full link so the bracelet is adjusted using those. Guessing this might be similar but haven't bothered to research!


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

http://

also a cracking price :thumbsup:


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

deepreddave said:


> My GS is like that as it uses half links, 2 of which are slightly larger than a full link so the bracelet is adjusted using those. Guessing this might be similar but haven't bothered to research!


 Unfortunately they do not come with any half links like the GS bracelets (unless i am mistaken)


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice review here.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

reggie747 said:


> Nice choice. Who is the seller ?


 citwide-online_uk

feedback looks OK. they shift a lot of stuff. There's a sumo for less that £300 which i think is pretty reasonable? It's one of those based in hong kong, but items dispatched from uk set-ups.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Well my paypal balance has now been used up, I should not have looked but I did.

Mine will be hopefully on the way tomorrow.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

PC-Magician said:


> Well my paypal balance has now been used up, I should not have looked but I did.
> 
> Mine will be hopefully on the way tomorrow.


 Good for you! We can start an owners club. :thumbsup:

033 or 035?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

badgersdad said:


> Good for you! We can start an owners club. :thumbsup:
> 
> 033 or 035?


 033 it just looks class, cracking movement also.

We will start an owners club. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I have the 035, chosen because I have fortyleven black watches and I had seen both together in the flesh and the cream one called out "buy me, buy me" :yes:

I had no trouble sizing the bracelet, it's pins and collars if I remember rightly. The watch itself is solid and well made and I would recommend it to anyone who does not have GS money to spend.

£208 is a cracking price !


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Good buy. I've been contemplating one of the cream dial ones.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

badgersdad said:


> citwide-online_uk


 That seller you referenced appears not to exist. Is the spelling correct ?

Thanks


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

reggie747 said:


> That seller you referenced appears not to exist. Is the spelling correct ?
> 
> Thanks


 sorry, there should be another i after the t - citiwide


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

badgersdad said:


> sorry, there should be another i after the t - citiwide


 Sorry to be a pain but the modified name is still drawing a blank for me and t'bay !

I'm only curious as to what other stuff they're selling.....


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

reggie747 said:


> Sorry to be a pain but the modified name is still drawing a blank for me and t'bay !
> 
> I'm only curious as to what other stuff they're selling.....


 link here - hope that's ok Mods? I can't remember the new rules.

citiwide-online_uk


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks bud :thumbsup:

PM gone your way (on other matters)


----------



## Watchdude49 (Jan 6, 2014)

The SARB range offers great value for money, excellent choice!


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

If you intend on swapping to leather at some point watch obsession have a sale on Hirsch curved end straps at the moment

i have ordered one for my Sarb035 fingers crossed it will look ok


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> citwide-online_uk
> 
> feedback looks OK. they shift a lot of stuff. There's a sumo for less that £300 which i think is pretty reasonable? It's one of those based in hong kong, but items dispatched from uk set-ups.


 Rob here is a follower with citywide and gave good feedback, in fact he hopes to deal with them again... Looks like a fine upstanding fellow, don't mind the dress sense I believe his only shirt still needed the sleeves cut off.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Just to add after buying the strap (typical) i have read that it is unsuitable for the Sarb so maybe wait until muggins here has tried it before buying 

anyone want a hirsch Medici?


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

SBryantgb said:


> Rob here is a follower with citywide and gave good feedback, in fact he hopes to deal with them again... Looks like a fine upstanding fellow, don't mind the dress sense I believe his only shirt still needed the sleeves cut off.


 If it's good enough for Robb. ..


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I changed my bracelet for a lovely brown, specially bought, quite expensive leather strap. It looked awful !  :sadwalk: The bracelet is just such a good fit.



















Maybe the black dial will look better with a strap ?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

badgersdad said:


> I don't know what came over me, other than there is a seller on ebay offering them for £208 shipped from the UK. That's £50 less than Creation. Goodness knows what state the warranty card will arrive in.
> 
> I dithered for ages over the cream or black dial, but i think the cream would only ever be a disappointment next to my champagne King Seiko, so i went fot the black. It's a bit Railmaster-ish an a lot Grand Seiko-ish. I like the way that Seiko make homages to their own watches :laugh:
> 
> Can't wait. Stock photo.


 Mine is marked as dispatched, so I hope yours is as well.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Mr Levity said:


> I changed my bracelet for a lovely brown, specially bought, quite expensive leather strap. It looked awful !  :sadwalk: The bracelet is just such a good fit.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


 I dont think that looks so bad, i have been trying very hard to find the perfect match though, thougt id cracked it late last night but unfortunately not 

I will keep looking though, the bracelet looks/feels great until my wrist warms up and my hand goes numb

The hirsch lucca was nice


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Charlotte,my driver ( :yes: ), will be delivering my watch between 3 and 4 this afternoon. She is currently on delivery 4 of 48. I can watch her progress all day if I choose to. Good old DPD. I'm quite excited.

:yahoo:


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

So is it here? :watch:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Montybaber said:


> So is it here? :watch:


 Haha.

Give him chance to get in the door :laugh:

(not that I'm wanting to know myself, Not at all) :yes:


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

In honour of your new arrival i am wearing my Sarb035 this evening (my competition SKX is resting in its box)

i put it on a hirsch medici today, any thoughts? After reading everywhere how it doesn't work on Sarbs im pleasantly surprised


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Montybaber said:


> In honour of your new arrival i am wearing my Sarb035 this evening (my competition SKX is resting in its box)
> 
> i put it on a hirsch medici today, any thoughts? After reading everywhere how it doesn't work on Sarbs im pleasantly surprised


 Mine arrived today.

Any problems fitting the Medici, looks a very good fit to me.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

It was a bit fiddly to be honest but got there in the end, the strap feels VERY comfortable and the fit is perfect although you can see a little bit of the strap insert above the lug (but hardly noticeable on the wrist)

all in all very happy, plus the di modell jumbo looks incredible on my Oris! (Also bought in the sale)


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Montybaber said:


> It was a bit fiddly to be honest but got there in the end, the strap feels VERY comfortable and the fit is perfect although you can see a little bit of the strap insert above the lug (but hardly noticeable on the wrist)
> 
> all in all very happy, plus the di modell jumbo looks incredible on my Oris! (Also bought in the sale)


 I think that looks great.

Right, the kids are in bed, the bracelet is sized...

Quick and dirty low-light pics and some first impressions. Lovely deep black dial and polished bezel. The lug length is nicely balanced so it wears really nicely. Perfect at 38mm.










And look how the case hugs the wrist. I love the way the bezel cuts in before it meets the case. it's the same as the '71 KS bezel.










And a quick worn and wound for good measure. There'll be no quartz for me this Wednesday.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Looks amazing


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Montybaber said:


> Looks amazing


 Thanks. I think it's going to be a grower.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks brilliant Anj :thumbsup:

I was about to warn you that the seller appears to be in Hong Kong and you could get stung for VAT Duty but seems not. Who delivered it, and I don't mean Charlotte? :wink:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

it'salivejim said:


> I was about to warn you that the seller appears to be in Hong Kong and you could get stung for VAT Duty but seems not. Who delivered it, and I don't mean Charlotte? :wink:


 It's murky. :yes:

It was sent from Manchester and delivered by dpd. The warranty is stamped by Amazon USA. I don't want to speculate on how it came to be a) in this country and b) this cheap. Or how Amazon come into it. It was all sealed in the original inner and outer boxes, in shrink wrap with tags. Can't complain.

I've just sent you a text jim. Check your phone.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Great price and, like was said earlier, a great homage to their own GS range. If any buyers feel the need to flip in the near future let me know otherwise enjoy!


----------

